# Login script mit java



## mike1013 (16. Jun 2006)

Hi leute!

weiß jemand, ob man irgendwo ein Loginscript hergriegt, das ne online anzeige (wer online ist, Namen) hat?

lg


----------



## Timmah (16. Jun 2006)

Was du sicher meinst ist JavaScript und nicht JAVA.

Schau dir das mal an; ist in PHP und benötigt eine MySQL-Datenbank-Anbindung:
http://www.php-free.de/Detailed/988.html

oder dieses hier, in JavaScript:
http://javascript.internet.com/passwords/login-coder.html

btw: google kann dir meistens helfen, da habe ich die oben auch her


----------



## mike1013 (16. Jun 2006)

ja, aber bei diesen scripts gibt es leider keine anzeige der user, die online sind!

trotzdem danke!

lg


----------



## Leroy42 (17. Jun 2006)

Warum nicht einfach googlen?

Gleich mein erster Gedanke : _online zähler php_

liefert ganz oben einen vielversprechenden Link.


----------

